# Checking In



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello everyone







I have already posted a question in trailers and towing. Thank you to everyone that gave me guidance.







Just like to officially check in. We ( Kelley & Ken ) found our 2004 Outback 26RS on Line at RV Trader.com. We looked for at least a year for a camper. Started at GSA auctions govermment web site for trailers that the hurricane Victims used. Thats where we fell in love with Outbacks. They would have one or two on almost every auctions. We ended up finding ours however on line in near perfect condition for $ 11,900 could not past that up







Thanks again for all the information everyone. Hope to be a long time member of this site and hope to meet some of you at a Rally sometime

Ken


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site...

I hope you are here for a long time!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Five Outbackers to the Outback Family
The 26RS is a very nice model
We love ours

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Five Outbackers


















Glad you found us!
Enjoy your new Outback and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Five Outbackers









Best of luck and ENJOY your Outback!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome Ken and Kelley to Outbackers!! Camp and post often!!!









Brenda


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback and Welcome to the site!!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the clan

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, and congratulations on your purchase. Enjoy making memories with your family.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Welcome. Pull up a lawn chair and warm yourself by the fire.









(Wishing for spring and dewinterization)


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Welcome to Outbackers!!!*

Scott


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow! sounds like a great price! Welcome!

Carey


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys, glad to have you with us. We started with that model; it's a great trailer.

Mark


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

wecome ken
glad to have another southeast outbacker here on-line.
check out in the rally section all the plans we have this year.
hope to meet you at one this year.

campingnut18


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the group. Glad to have you here.

Jeff


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

(Thanks, Dawn)
Welcome to the Tribe!!! Glad you found us and the Outback (and glad you DIDN'T buy from the GSA sales...just too scary to think of what may have been done to those TTs by folks who were just trying to survive but had no education about RV-care...).


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

